# TiVo feature suggestion



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

Where does one go to make a suggestion for features on TiVo?

If any of the developers ever happen to see this, or if anyone who knows a developer happens to see this, please pass it on.

Feature Suggestion: *Thumbs in Title Search*
I don't know how many do this, but it's a fairly common occurrence with me... when searching by title for upcoming content, one selects a category, and a sub category, and then you can start typing in a title... OK, that's fine.

What would be nice is, if in the "sub category" portion of this process, you can provide a thumb for each of the sub categories to filter out crap you are NEVER interested in.

For example, you're interested in Drama, but not interested in War or Musical, so you thumb down on those subs... then when the list comes up, those entries are just filtered out.

Say you're looking for Sports, and you only want NASCAR, so you would thumb up on that sub, and the list would only be the NASCAR sporting events.

Thanks... please somebody pass this on.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

That's a pretty cool idea, I highly doubt they will ever do it

but be cool to not have a wishlist for a certain sport, but give a certain sport a thumbs up so you can get it as a suggestion 

I like it


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You can submit suggestions directly to TiVo here:

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm


----------



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

windracer said:


> You can submit suggestions directly to TiVo here:
> 
> http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm


Thanks for the link... I think I'll forward it.


----------



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> That's a pretty cool idea, I highly doubt they will ever do it
> 
> but be cool to not have a wishlist for a certain sport, but give a certain sport a thumbs up so you can get it as a suggestion
> 
> I like it


Actually I wasn't thinking of it as providing a suggestion, but rather a filter. If I wan't to search for a Drama, but don't wan't anime, the title search list would just not include anime (I'm not a cartoon fan). Think of it like the WishList, but it's a NOT wish... and you're doing a title search.

But you're right... giving a genre a thumb for suggestions would be really handy, too. I could filter out all the junk like Musicals and Reality.

In addition... minimum star ratings, or ratings in general... just don't show me AL, AC, AS, whatever.


----------

